# Ibook G4 Lecteur DVD HS



## LegGohan (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je suis nouveau dans l'univers du MAC mais ca fait une semaine que je me decarcasse pour reinstaller mac os 10.4 sur un ibook g4.

Mais le gros problème, le lecteur DVD est HS donc impossible de booter dessus en appuyant sur C au démarrage.

J'ai essayé plusieurs solutions que je vais vous détailler.


J'ai d'abord installé un lecteur dvd externe avec un adaptateur sata vers usb. Celui ci est reconnu mais problème, un mac ne boote pas sur de l'usb au démarrage.
=> seule solution, un lecteur dvd en firewire.
J'ai voulu partitionné le disque pour mettre l'image de mac os x sur la 2e partition et ainsi booter dessus, mais encore un problème. Impossible de partitionner le disque comportant le système d'exploitation.
=> solution probable, démonter le disque (ce qui est très long) et le formater dans un boitier externe.
Sinon j'ai reussi à démarrer l'ibook sur le réseau mais il me faut un moyen qu'il trouve le disque d'installation sur un PC ou mac sur le réseau.
J'ai donc besoin d'aide, comment svp réinstaller ou restaurer mon système d'exploitation???

Merci d'avance


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour

Si vous pouvez disposer le temps de l'installation d'un autre Mac avec lecteur de DVD, il suffit de les relier en FireWire et de faire démarrer votre iBook en mode Target. Ansi vous pourrez faire ce que vous voulez sur le disque dur de l'iBook.


----------



## melaure (18 Février 2009)

Changez aussi le lecteur car c'est quand même quasi-indispensable 

En plus vous un graveur DVD double-couche au minimum vu qu'on ne trouve plus de combo.


----------



## LegGohan (18 Février 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Si vous pouvez disposer le temps de l'installation d'un autre Mac avec lecteur de DVD, il suffit de les relier en FireWire et de faire démarrer votre iBook en mode Target. Ansi vous pourrez faire ce que vous voulez sur le disque dur de l'iBook.



Je peux effectivement avoir un mac book pro avec lui un lecteur dvd qui marche.
Par contre, n'y a t il qu'en firewire que l'on peut explorer en mode "target" ou est ce possible en ethernet ou wifi ???


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

Oui en ethernet .


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2009)

Pardon, je te dis une annerie, uniquement en Firewire !


----------



## LegGohan (26 Mars 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Changez aussi le lecteur car c'est quand même quasi-indispensable
> 
> En plus vous un graveur DVD double-couche au minimum vu qu'on ne trouve plus de combo.



Excusez moi du retard mais je n'ai toujours pas resolu mon probleme.
En effet je souhaite changer le lecteur puisque c'est effectivement indispensable.

Mais changer un lecteur n'est pas trop compliqué???

Un lecteur acheté sur internet (ebay) vaut il le coup ou dois je me réorienter sur un lecteur dvd neuf.
Pouvais vous me donner des informations (revendeur, etc....) pour l'achat d'un lecteur neuf ou d'occasion.

Merci


----------



## pismomaniaque (26 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir

Il n'est jamais simple de changer cela sur un portable. Pour vous aider, voici 3 liens, les deux premiers pour le démontage des 2 types de iBook G4 et le troisième pour acheter le matériel.
A+

Si la manipulation vous fait peur, achetez un externe.

ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/ibg4.pdf
ftp://grijan.cjb.net:21000/macintosh/Manuals/ibg4_14in.pdf

http://www.bricomac.com/index.php?cPath=63


----------



## LegGohan (26 Avril 2009)

pismomaniaque a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Il n'est jamais simple de changer cela sur un portable. Pour vous aider, voici 3 liens, les deux premiers pour le démontage des 2 types de iBook G4 et le troisième pour acheter le matériel.
> A+
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos, mais60, c'est quand même trop cher.
Je viens de trouver sur ebay ce lecteur, http://cgi.ebay.fr/Lecteur-Apple-Combo-DVD-CDRW-8123A-pour-Ibook-G4-14_W0QQitemZ160329830683QQcmdZViewItemQQptZFR_YO_Informatique_ApplePeriph?hash=item160329830683&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1526|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318
Pensez vous qu'il soit compatible avec tous les ibook G4 ou certain on leur propre lecteur???
Merci d'avance


----------



## pismomaniaque (27 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir

Je pense que c'est ok pour ce combo mais je ne suis pas formel, aussi si quelqu'un peut confirmer !

A+


----------

